# Need help with heads and cam install!!!!!



## GTO-Marine1/1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey all I am a Marine currently stationed in camp pendelton CA i have a new set of AFR heads and a comp cam i am ready to install in my 05 M6, but all the places around here i have found want like 2500 just for install with no tune!! i dont know but that sounds like a lot to me so if you all could give me some help with this it would great. o ya i am willing to go a good distance to get it done if i have to. Thanks for the help......


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats way high. I can see it going like $1500 tops with tune.


----------



## GTO-Marine1/1 (Aug 30, 2009)

ya thats what i thought also what the fu#$ man this is fuc#$ i payed like 3000 for the parts its just as much to install them thats bull sh#$ no way i can pay that kind of money!!!!!! so im screwed or what????


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

don't know if you have the option of DIY install but over on LS1howto.com are some pretty good tutorials. i did my cam off of their instructions plus a little help from the forums. heads should be even easier.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO-Marine1/1 said:


> ya thats what i thought also what the fu#$ man this is fuc#$ i payed like 3000 for the parts its just as much to install them thats bull sh#$ no way i can pay that kind of money!!!!!! so im screwed or what????


What year goat? And how did you drop 3000 for a heads/cam in parts?


----------



## GTO-Marine1/1 (Aug 30, 2009)

its a 2005 M6 well i rounded up on the parts it was like 2600 i think or so i got the AFR heads for like 2300 and a comp cam for like 350ish i think, i got them a wile ago. as for the DIY i dont know about the cam but ya i can do the heads.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Who did you speak to? Have you talk to these folks: Best Performance Shop In Southern Cali and Haddad Motorsports they are out in SoCal.


----------

